# Training strikes in water?



## Carol (Mar 5, 2007)

At my last class, Guro Mike was stressing the importance of practicing the basics.  He threw out suggestions: hit hard objects (such as a stack of tires) or to try training in water (in a swimming pool).

I asked if that really works and was met with confirmation from a few people.  Apparantly, you can feel how clean your strikes are when you do them in water and you can tell if you are getting in at the proper angle or not.

Has anyone tried to drill on their strikes in water?  If so, what have you used for a stick/blade?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Carol great thread as always.  Yes I do alot of water striking (when I get the chance) both empty hand and with sticks.  Usually I just use an old piece of rattan that has been wrapped and is in really bad shape.  Definately a good way to feel how your strikes are moving and the resistance is always good.  I also feel it can help to clean up your lines so that you are striking on a clean line. (angle) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Some really fun training is being in a shoulder deep river that is moving pretty quick so that you have to also work on balance and resistance to your footwork.  That is always a blast and we have a few river's in Michgian that foot the bill.


----------



## Carol (Mar 5, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Some really fun training is being in a shoulder deep river that is moving pretty quick so that you have to also work on balance and resistance to your footwork.  That is always a blast and we have a few river's in Michgian that foot the bill.



Sweet!!  That sounds like a great time!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 5, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Sweet!! That sounds like a great time!!


 
It is an awesome experience and a fantastic workout.  However you definately will need some water shoes. (that is a must)


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 5, 2007)

never done the sticks in water, but i train my basics and forms neck deep in the poor pretty regularly.  does wonders for my strength and (thus) my speed.

i hear ali and bruce lee both trained in water.  recommended highly.


----------

